# Best way to protect plywood walls? (I'm DIY Level 0)



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Happy New Year all 

Just had a small extension built for the gf, nothing fancy. Low concrete wall about 40cm high. Corrugated metal roofing. Concrete floor. Washing machine etc. gonna be in there.

The walls however are plywood, one layer on the outside and the other inside.

When it comes to DIY I'm about as clueless as it gets.

 I'd like to apply some kind of weatherproofing to the ply. I've read about epoxy but knowing my luck I'll mess things up when it comes to mixing the resin and hardener. 
I also hear the stuff dries and hardens very fast so application must be done quickly. Is application really that frantic or I'm I reading too much into it?
Are one of those wood sealing fluids any good? That would mean there'd be need to mix anything. How about a water resistant paint layer?

Could you all recommend some good brands when it comes to all those things in the Ph?

Thanks much for any pointers and tips.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Cement sheet especially on external walls. 

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes I was also about to say Hardiflex for the walls, I'd go inside and out. You probably need to Solignum first then paint.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Plywood if no termites, as Gary suggested treatment first then paint, no real need to paint Cement sheets out or inside unless you don't like pale grey.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

'Good quality 'exterior' paint to the outside. Inside...whatever you want . I have a room built as you've described, O.P. .... and it is weathering fine on the outside after 5 years now. Just cover all surfaces thoroughly. You don't want any moisture to penetrate. Termites are not usually interested in plywood, but any timber framing (and doors) you'll need to watch carefully.


----------



## Jawny (24 d ago)

If I were to use plywood for a wall, I would have treated it for termites before installation. Solignum probably. As far as wether proofing, I’d use a quality oil based paint. I don’t see the need for epoxy paints or such as the water from rain will be repelled by the paint.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> Cement sheet especially on external walls.
> OMO.
> Cheers, Steve.





Gary D said:


> Yes I was also about to say Hardiflex for the walls, I'd go inside and out. You probably need to Solignum first then paint.





bigpearl said:


> Plywood if no termites, as Gary suggested treatment first then paint, no real need to paint Cement sheets out or inside unless you don't like pale grey.


This would have been ideal but I'd stretched the budget to get a new washing machine, tv , fridge all that jazz and so had to skimp a bit on the walls and so went with plywood. But in the future I'd like to upgrade the walls of her small house and will go for that cement sheet! I did however whack on the Solignum to the timber framework but not on the plywood yet. Need to sort that.



grahamw57 said:


> 'Good quality 'exterior' paint to the outside. Inside...whatever you want . I have a room built as you've described, O.P. .... and it is weathering fine on the outside after 5 years now. Just cover all surfaces thoroughly. You don't want any moisture to penetrate. Termites are not usually interested in plywood, but any timber framing (and doors) you'll need to watch carefully.


We went round to the mall to Mr. Diy and Ace Hardware and while they had floor to ceiling stock of paint all of it was only for concrete. Struggling to find exterior paint suitable for wood. However tomorrow Im headed to BOI (Iloilo) for the 2nd extension and I'll scope out the stores there. If anyone on here knows Iloilo well and can recommend a good hardware store I'd be grateful!



Jawny said:


> If I were to use plywood for a wall, I would have treated it for termites before installation. Solignum probably. As far as wether proofing, I’d use a quality oil based paint. I don’t see the need for epoxy paints or such as the water from rain will be repelled by the paint.


Thanks will keep that in mind about the oil based paint. Made a note of it. Off to the city tomorrow to BOI so once thats done will go round the stores.

I wish I could a can of this stuff it would make things so easy:










Sidenote
Got railed on a bottle of 1 litre Solignum. The local hardware store charged me ₱800 for it. My gf's eyes widened - something I should have taken note of. Like an idiot I paid up. Got home and found it had already been opened. The seal had been punched through. Later on in the Mr. DIY store in the mall I saw the same bottle for ₱590. I feel like such an idiot. The gf regrets not speaking up but its my fault not hers. She suspects I was charged the "foreigner rate" and has told me from now on to stay back out of sight and she'll do all the talking at the local mom & pop stores. Oh well, lesson learned.

Thanks all for your replies


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not knowing where you live Katana, a simple question. Do you have termites there? I had termites in Australia on my farm and in 20 plus years they never came near the house and simply ate dead trees. Different types. Here on the beach in PH. they are the ravenous eat anything termites and a constant battle and monitoring. 
If no termites don't bother with expensive treatments.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Katana

I am a class "c" builder. I would use either an oil base or water base sealer. I like the water base sealer the best. It is easy to roll on. That way you can use any good quality paint over the sealer. Don't short cut on the sealer. Use plenty of it on the plywood. Make sure you soak the edges good. That is where the termites will start. Don't get in a hurry and miss spots.

If it is sealed correctly and painted with good quality paint; you won't have any problems in the future. I would use (*mildew and mold resistant paint*.)

art


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I would add, that all of the plywood used in my house (and there is lots of it) is of the slightly more expensive 'marine ply' variety.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

KatanaDV20 said:


> If anyone on here knows Iloilo well and can recommend a good hardware


Have you looked at the Vista Mall hardeware store. Its on Circumferance road just to the southwest of the next major junction from where you are. I have only been there a couple times so don't know what they have but it is a very large hardware store there.

Fred


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

If they complain about the plywood house too much you can also build one out of old Balikbayan Boxes as we did for our aunt.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey graham

I agree with using marine grade plywood. But it is expensive for some to use it. Marine grade plywood is soaked in treatment before selling it. A lot of it is still wet when buying the plywood. But also, all edges with be treated.

art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks all for your advice. Extension is 70% done, all plywood walls are up and I've given them 3 coats of weather sealant which I finally found!




art1946 said:


> hey graham
> 
> I agree with using marine grade plywood. But it is expensive for some to use it. Marine grade plywood is soaked in treatment before selling it. A lot of it is still wet when buying the plywood. But also, all edges with be treated.
> 
> art


Agree totally! Next time I will get the marine grade. I have to now slap multiple sealant coats on this regular ply and making sure the edges are covered is a mission. I now know that the marine ply is worth the extra expense.



fmartin_gila said:


> Have you looked at the Vista Mall hardeware store. Its on Circumferance road just to the southwest of the next major junction from where you are. I have only been there a couple times so don't know what they have but it is a very large hardware store there.
> 
> Fred


I was at the BOI in Megaworld getting my 2nd extension and the gf said that not far away was a big Citi Hardware store. Turns out it was just 2.5km up the road. A short jeepney hop. In there I finally found a big can of exterior weather coating. 
Thanks for the tip about Vista Mall, will keep that in mind! 



bigpearl said:


> Not knowing where you live Katana, a simple question. Do you have termites there? I had termites in Australia on my farm and in 20 plus years they never came near the house and simply ate dead trees. Different types. Here on the beach in PH. they are the ravenous eat anything termites and a constant battle and monitoring.
> If no termites don't bother with expensive treatments.
> 
> OMO.
> ...


I'm about 10km north of Iloilo city. Termites were a worry of mine but surprisingly the old wood from 5 years ago is intact so they dont seem to fancy the place. I've got lots of sealant left will smear some more on to make it less palatable for them!

Ohh you're close to the seaside? They sound like real trouble. You need one of these as a pet! :


----------

